# New pony rescued, pregnant?



## farmdude (Jun 23, 2004)

A Friend bought a pony at an auction. What ever didn't sell went to slaughter. Of the 28 ponys there, only 3 got bought. My friend bought her to save her life, then passed her on to me. He thought she might be pregnant because she ran with a stallion or two in the pasture she came from. I felt her udder tonight and it felt rather large towards the hind quarters. She hasn't bagged up, but feels larger than a normal udder. Any way to find out if she is pregnant other than a ultrasound?


----------



## Mona (Jun 23, 2004)

You could have the vet do a rectal palpation on her.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 25, 2004)

First Im not sure what a "altersound" is but dont think that would be able to tell. I agree go with the palpation.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 25, 2004)

Assuming you mean Ultrasound??




You can ultrasound for pregnancy from 14 days and, if she's in poor condition it may be worth doing so you know for sure and can adjust the diet, when it is safe, accordingly. If there is no reason to know (other than dying of curiousity) then you can wait. You'll find out for sure soon enough, either way!! Good Luck with her, and Bless you for taking her on.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi: Congratulations on your pony and bless you and your friend for saving her! I was appalled though by the information that of the 28 ponies only 3 were bought and the rest, 25, went to slaughter. Were these registered Shetland ponies? Not that it makes any difference, but I'd hate to think that there's a Shetland breeder out there who just dumps their ponies in such a callous manner. Even if they had to give them away, that would be better, I guess, than the fate that awaits them. If it is a Shetland breeder, we need to know about it. Can't do anything about it, but maybe someone could talk to them, or we could form a Shetland Rescue, like many other breeds have. In the meantime, treasure your new little friend...and maybe her baby. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## farmdude (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't have any information on the person(s) that had all these pony's that went to auction. I am really glad my friend saved this one. She looks like a miniture Saddlebred. She is 40 inches tall at the shoulder. Very straight back. She is putting on lots of weight and eats like a horse



Her udder is getting bigger so I am sure she is pregnant. I have no idea what the father is. She was skin and bones when he picked her up about 2 months ago. I am very concerned for the foal's health. I'm guessing she will foal in the next few weeks. I'll keep checking her udder until she waxes. Is there any chance she'll have a healthy foal? Or is it to late to hope for that?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Farmdude!



Congradulations on your new ones! Where was this auction? If you need any help with this mare let me know, there is a good vet down your way ...who would be able to do a ultrasound for you. If you need her name and # email me. Thanks for caring..



.wish all 28 would have been saved!



Corinne


----------



## farmdude (Jul 25, 2004)

Before going to bed last night, I knew the rescued pony was about to foal. She was squirting milk all over her hind legs as she walked. I stayed up as late as I could stay awake. Needless to say I feel asleep and she foaled. First thing I saw when I woke up this morning was a healthy silver filly standing beside her momma.



I found out that the stallion was black and silver foals turn black. I am so happy and relieved that the foal is healthy and strong. Her mother is doing a great job. And to think both would be long dead if my friend John Telford hadn't picked her up at the auction.Thank you so much John!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 25, 2004)

what a great ending!!! I agree it would be nice to know who is taking that many ponies to auction but it would be very hard to find out. I went to one here and though there were no kill buyers these ponies were selling for pennies


----------



## farmdude (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't know how you can tell who buys the ponies for what purpose. There are certain dealers who are known for picking up horses and ponies for the slaughter houses. But if you don't know the people buying them, anyone could be doing it. I don't think the people who do this want to be known, otherwise they'll get hasseled.



Or they should be hasseled. Don't know how some people can sleep at night.



Well anyways the new foal is doing well. Very frisky and was running laps around her pen tonight. I'm amazed how quickly she learned to use those long legs. Wish her mom would let me get close and bond.



Her mom was the sweetest thing before she foaled. Now she is very protective and hostile.



Hope she mellows out soon.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jul 26, 2004)

We want PICTURES of that baby!



So glad all is well with Mom and baby. Congratulations!


----------



## ebonyrider1990 (Jul 29, 2004)

It's horrible to think she, and her foal, might have gone to slaughter!



Good luck with her and her mom!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 30, 2004)

Up date



Pictures???


----------

